# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΠΩΣ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ.

## ΧΡΩΜΑ

Θα σας γραψω την ιστορια μου, ημουν για περιπου 20 χρονια βουλιμικη, με διαγνωσμενη ψυχογενη βουλιμια μη καθαρτικου τυπου. 
Το ξεπερασα, η θεραπεια πηρε 2 χρονια κ εγινε απο εμενα, παρ οτι ειχα επισκεφθει πολλους ψυχιατρους στο μακρινο παρελθον. Εκτοτε ειμαι υγιης. 
Θα σας γραψω ο,τι εμενα βοηθησε, ισως λιγο πολλα, ισως λιγο μπερδεμενα, αλλα εστω κ καποιος να παρει μια ιδεα ή λιγο κουραγιο ειναι ευχης εργον κ για μενα μεγαλη χαρα.
Ξεκαθαριζω πως δεν ειμαι ειδικος στις διατροφικες διαταραχες, δεν ειμαι ψυχιατρος, παραθετω μονο την προσωπικη μου υποκειμενικη εμπειρια κ αληθεια, οπως τη βιωσα μεσα στο μακρυ κ ατελεσφορο δυστυχως συχνα ταξιδι αυτου που ονομαζουμε διατροφικη διαταραχη. 

Πως ξεπερασα τη βουλιμια...

1) Bρεθηκαν 2 βιβλια που με συγκλονισαν κ με βοηθησαν επι της ουσιας. Το ενα λεγεται Θεραπευοντας το εσωτερικο παιδι και το κατεβασα δωρεαν απο το ιντερνετ και το αλλο λεγεται Ο θεραπευτικος κωδικας και το αγορασα. Ο τροπος που θα τα χρησιμοποιησει κανεις ειναι καθαρα προσωπικος, τα φιλτραρεις ολα, παιρνεις ο,τι πιστευεις εσυ πως σου ταιριαζει. Εψαξα τους συγγραφεις, υπαρχει πολυ υλικο αν ψαξεις καλα, αξιζει τον κοπο ασυζητητι... Θελει φυσικα να αφιερωσεις χρονο. Αφιερωσα παρα παρα πολυ τετοιο χρονο, ο οποιος τοτε ευτυχως υπηρχε. Και καπως ετσι ξεκινησε ο μακρυς δρομος για τη θεραπεια μου...

2) Κατανοησα τι σημαινει αυτο που λενε "να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου". Δεν ειχα ΙΔΕΑ. Την παραμικρη. Δε με αγαπουσα καθολου μα καθολου κ ουτε που το καταλαβαινα, ουτε που το δεχομουν. Αγυριστο κεφαλι. Αφηστε που το θεωρουσα κ ''υποτιμητικο'', ''κακο''. 
Αν δεν στο εμαθαν απο μικρη ή αν δεν το εχεις εμφυτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το αναπτυξεις ως ενηλικας, αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο. Αν οι γονεις σου δεν αγαπουσαν κ εκεινοι τον εαυτο τους πολυ πιθανον κ εσυ, γιατι το παιδι συμπεριφερεται ακριβως με τα παραδειγματα που εχει. Οι διατροφικες διαταραχες δειχνουν ελλειψη αγαπης εαυτου ξεκαθαρα. Οταν δεν αγαπας πολυ τον εαυτο σου, στην πρωτη δυσκολια δεν εχεις αμυνες, εισαι φτερο στον ανεμο. Αυτη η "πρωτη δυσκολια" ερχεται συνηθως για πρωτη φορα καπου στην εφηβεια κ μετα ειναι ευκολο να σε παρει η κατηφορα. Ετσι δεν ωριμαζεις ψυχικα ποτε οπως θα επρεπε να γινει φυσιολογικα μεσα στα χρονια. Γιατι ο ΩΡΙΜΟΣ ανθρωπος αγαπα πολυ-πολυ-πολυ τον εαυτο του. Πρωτα γεμιζει το δικο του ποτηρι κ αμεσως μετα κ των αλλων. Αλλα πρωτα το δικο σου, γιατι διψασμενος δεν μπορεις να βοηθησεις κανεναν. Ουτε μπορει να σε βοηθησει κ κανεις. Πρεπει το καταφυγιο σου να εισαι ΕΣΥ. Ο δρομος για την απεξαρτηση φωτιζεται απο την ΑΥΤΟΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ. Χρειαζεται να αναπτυξεις εναν ΕΓΩΙΣΜΟ με την καλη εννοια, εναν προσωπικο "τσαμπουκα" κ να βαζεις τον εαυτο σου πανω απ ολα κ απ ολους. Αυτο δε σε κανει κακο ανθρωπο, μην εχεις ενοχες, αυτο σε κανει ΩΡΙΜΟ ανθρωπο που οταν αυτος ειναι καλα μπορει να κανει κ υγιεις σχεσεις κ να δωσει απλοχερα κ ακομπλεξαριστα την αγαπη του στους αλλους. Οχι ενοχες, οχι τιμωριες, αγαπη, μονο αγαπη, "αγαπα τον πλησιον σου ως Σ ΕΑΥΤΟΝ...". Φοβερο κατορθωμα οποιος ''πιασει" το νοημα, μετα δεν εχει να φοβαται τιποτα. 

3) Ψαξε λιγακι για την διαφραγματικη αναπνοη κ εφαρμοσε την με ευλαβεια. Τονιζω το θεμα της αναπνοης γιατι συνηθως τα βουλιμικα ατομα ειναι και παρορμητικα κ δεν αναπνεουν καθολου σωστα. Αναπνεουν γρηγορα, ριχα, επιπολαια κ στερουνται επαρκους οξυγονωσης. Αυτο ειναι τεραστιο βαρος για ολη τη λειτουργια του σωματος κ του μυαλου, γιατι σου θολωνει την κριση κ σπανια του δινουμε σημασια αν δεν μας επισημανθει απο καπου. Κανω ασκησεις αναπνοης καθημερινα, αλλα κ σαν πρωτη γραμμη αμυνας οποτε νιωθω να αγχωνομαι-στενοχωριεμαι-πανικοβαλλομαι-αναστατωνομαι κτλ κτλ. Ειναι συνηθεια την οποια απο τοτε που την ανεπτυξα την εχω κανει αναποσπαστο μερος της ζωης μου, αυτοματα πια κ δε μου παιρνει χρονο. Με βοηθησε κ στο χρονιο στρες γιατι αντιληφθηκα πως επασχα κ απο αυτο. Σιγουρα η βουλιμια-υπερφαγια τοσων χρονων συνεβαλε σε αυτο, αλλα δεν ξερω αν η κοτα εκανε το αβγο ή το αβγο την κοτα. Μαλλον το στρες προυπηρχε. Στρες αρχεγονο, καλα κολλημενο σε καθε μου κυτταρο. 

3) Τωρα στο πιο βασικο. Στο ψυχαναλυτικο κομματι, την ΠΗΓΗ της δυστυχιας σου. Αφου καταλαβα πως εχω να κανω με μια ΠΛΗΓΗ που ανοιξε πολυ πολυ παλια προσπαθησα να την εντοπισω. Εδω για τον καθενα το θεμα ειναι αλλο. Συνηθως εχει να κανει με λαθος χειρισμο μας στην βρεφικη κ παιδικη ηλικια. Κατι πληγωσε πολυ το ασυναρμολογητο ακομα υποσυνειδητο μας, την ανυπερασπιστη καρδια μας. Κατι, καποιος πολυ σημαντικος, το πιο πιθανον κ αθελα του. Ψαξε, ρωτα, θυμησου οσο μπορεις, βρες το. Οταν το βρεις πες πως εγινε αλλιως, οχι ετσι κ δες αν ανταποκρινονται τα σωθικα σου σ αυτην τη θεωρητικη υποθεση. Αν γαληνευει η ψυχη σου. Αν ναι, εισαι σε καλο δρομο, μαλλον το βρηκες. Ειναι ενα "παιχνιδι επικοινωνιας" με το υποσεινηδητο σου. Πισω απο αυτο κρυβεται σιγουρα ΦΟΒΟΣ ή/κ ΘΥΜΟΣ. Ετσι δεν ειναι? Αυτα τα 2 συναισθηματα σε κατεστρεψαν ως τωρα. Φοβασαι κ τη σκια σου κ εισαι ταυτοχρονα κ τοσο θυμωμενος γι αυτο. Κ τρως. Αγαπη πουθενα, που πηγε η αγαπη? Το φως? Βαλτα ξανα μεσα στη ζωη σου, πες πως ολα γινανε αλλιως στο παρελθον κ απελευθερωσου απο αυτο, εξαλλου δεν υπαρχει πια. Ζεις μονο στο τωρα. Βρες φρασεις ανακουφισης κ επαναλαμβανε τες συνεχεια, πιστεψε τες, αλλαξε το παρελθον σου μεσα σου, συγχωρεσε τους παντες, αγαπησε τους παντες για τις ελλειψεις τους κ αστους να φυγουν απο μπροστα σου σαν καρικατουρες που δεν εχουν δυναμη πανω σε σενα πια. Γελα. Κανε την τεραστια ανατροπη για να μπορεσεις να ζησεις υγιης κ θα ειναι σα να επιστρεφεις μετα απο χρονια "σπιτι σου". 

4) Υποθεση Θρεψη. Ειμαστε μηχανες κ για να αναπτυξουμε διατροφικη διαταραχη καποιο ρολο επαιξε κ η σωματικη μας ιδιοσυγκρασια. Γιατι εμεις να αντιδρασουμε με αυτον τον τροπο? Υπαρχει καποιο ελλειμμα, καποιο γενετικο ισως καλουπι που σιγουρα ΔΕ βοηθα κ θελει τη δεουσα προσοχη. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με εκ φυσεως μειωμενους υποδοχεις ντοπαμινης κ σεροτονινης κ ως εκ τουτου μια παραπανω ευαισθησια σε οτι ανεβαζει ευκολα αυτους τους νευροδιαβιβαστες με μια παραπανω ροπη στην καταθλιψη ισως. Λιγοτερη ανθεκτικοτητα στα ερεθισματα της ζαχαρης, του αλευριου, υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με ταση στην υπογλυκαιμια, με οχι τοσο ισχυρο οργανισμο εν πασει περιπτωσει. Καταλαβα πως στο επιπεδο της ΘΡΕΨΗΣ πρεπει να προσεξω ιδιαιτερως τον εαυτο μου, να του δινω ο,τι θρεπτικο στοιχειο χρειαζεται για να μην εχει αναγκη ουτε σε σωματικο επιπεδο να κανει βουλιμικα. Επειδη δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι, οι γενικοι κανονες ειναι καλοι μεν, ανεπαρκεις δε. Πηγα λοιπον σε γενετιστη κ εκανα ελεγχο σε γονιδια που σχετιζονται με τη θρεψη. Στην Ελλαδα ακομη δεν ειμαστε εξοικειωμενοι με αυτα αλλα δεν ειναι τπτ το φοβερο. Τα αποτελεσματα μου ανοιξαν κυριολεκτικα τα ματια γιατι καταλαβα ακριβως ποιες βιταμινες εχω περισσοτερο αναγκη, ποια στοιχεια.. Τονιζω τη σημασια των ω3 κ του μαγνησιου, αλλα για τον καθενα ισχυει κ κατι αλλο φυσικα. Ετσι νιωθω "θρεμενο" καλα το σωμα μου, διαυγεια στο μυαλο μου κ φυσικα μειωμενη σωματικη αναγκη για βουλιμικα. Τηρω μια συνεπεια σε αυτα κ το εχω παρει αποφαση πως θα τα προσεχω σε ολη μου τη ζωη, ΑΛΛΑ δεν ειμαι πλεον εμμονικη. Εξαλλου ας μην ξεχναμε οτι κ χορτατος κανεις βουλιμικα κ χωρις καν να εχεις λιγουρα. Μπορει να τρως ψυχαναγκαστικα μεχρι να κλαταρουν τα σωθικα σου κ ουδεμια σχεση εχει αυτο με την πεινα. Οποτε ενα μετρο κ στην ενασχοληση με τη διατροφη γιατι ναι μεν παιζει ρολο αλλα οχι τον πρωταγωνιστικο. Οσο ευαισθητοι σωματικα κ αν ειμαστε, πανω απ ολα ειναι αρρωστια του μυαλου κ αυτο ας μην το ξεχναμε. Ειμαι υπερ της καθαρης διατροφης ομως δεν αποκλειω τιποτα, τρωω κ τα "κακα" τροφιμα μια στο τοσο, χωρις να τρελλαινομαι, καποτε τρελλαινομουν. Μεχρι κ ωμοφαγια ειχα κανει,καλη δε λεω, αλλα μετα ξεσπουσα στα κρουασαν κ τα μπισκοτα. Εχω παρει αποφαση πως χρειαζομαι σιγουρα κ το ψωμι, οχι συχνα σιταρι, καλυτερα σικαλη κ κριθαρι, τη ζαχαρη σε μικρη ποσοτητα ναι. Ισως καλυτερα οχι σε συνδυασμο με το αλευρι. Εχω παρει αποφαση πως χρειαζομαι κ τη σοκολατα, ομως οχι συχνα για να μην με "παραερεθιζω" αλλα ουτε κ ποτέ γιατι ετσι σε ολα αυτα δινω περισσοτερη αξια απ οσο πρεπει. 
Ξυπνω κ ΔΕ με νοιαζει τι θα φαω, δε δινω καμια σημασια πια, εχω εναν υγειινο μπουσουλα με βαση ολα τα παραπανω κ απο εκει κ περα δεν ασχολουμαι, το μυαλο αλλου, αλλιως πας πισω. Περνώ απο φουρνο, απο ζαχαροπλαστειο κ "δεν το αντιλαμβανομαι πια", δεν το προσεχω. Δε δινω αξια κ δεν τα φοβαμαι ολα αυτα πια. Ειναι απλα τροφιμα λεω, ανθυγειινα αλλα σιγα τα αβγα, δεν ασχολουμαι. Μια στο τοσο ναι, τρωω παραπανω, το ζητα το σωμα μου, παχαινω λιγο, μετα ξαναδυνατιζω, αλλα δεν πανικοβαλλομαι, δεν τρελλαινομαι, σωμα ειναι κ επανερχεται. Πρεπει να το ΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ αυτο να το κανεις, να ΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ να μη σε νοιαζει. Εκει ειναι που χανει τη δυναμη της η διατροφικη διαταραχη. Οσο ασχολεισαι ψυχαναγκαστικα κ ολη τη μερα με το σωμα σου δειχνεις ποσο πολυ την εχεις αναγκη για την "επιβιωση" της ψυχοσυνθεσης σου. Την ταιζεις συνεχως, ριχνεις συνεχως λαδι στη φωτια κ την κανεις πελωρια. Ασχολουμαι πια με ενα σωρο αλλα πραγματα εκτος απο το φαγητο, με ολα τα υπολοιπα κ ειναι τοσο μα τοσο ωραιο κ υγιες ολο αυτο. 
Οι καταγραφες θερμιδων, φαγητων, διατροφων κτλ βοηθουν πολυ στο χασιμο βαρους, ομως τα κιλα ειναι υποκεφαλαιο του προβληματος, δεν ειναι το προβλημα. Οι καταγραφες συντηρουν τον εθισμο, ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο γιατι σε κρατανε δεμενη στο προβλημα. Βεβαια ετσι μπορει καποιος να χασει πολλα κιλα κ δεν ειναι καθολου ησσονος σημασιας αυτο, αλλα αλλο το ενα κ αλλο το αλλο, ας ειμαστε ειλικρινεις με τους εαυτους μας, οποιος το χει ξεκαθαρισμενο στο μυαλο του ξερει τουλαχιστον που βαδιζει, εγω αργησα πολυ να το διαχωρισω. 

5) Τελος, πολυ δυσκολη ειναι κ η αποφαση να το αφησεις να φυγει. Ο ΑΠΟΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ και το ΑΝΤΙΟ. Οσο οξυμωρο κι αν ειναι. Να δεχτεις να ζησεις χωρις αυτο. Το δεχεσαι? Μπορει να το θελεις, δεν αμφιβαλλω, να το θελεις πολυ, αλλα το δεχεσαι? Δεχεσαι να ζησεις χωρις ψυχογενη βουλιμια κ υπερφαγικα επεισοδια, ψυχαναγκαστικη μανιωδη ενασχοληση με τις τροφες κ τα κιλα? ΤΟ ΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ? Εχεις τι να βαλεις στη θεση του? Ειναι σα να σκοτωνεις ενα κομματι του εαυτου σου κ οσο παραλογο κι αν ακουγεται πονα κ πονα πολυ. Ετσι ειμαστε κατασκευασμενοι οι ανθρωποι, να δενομαστε. Ημουν εθισμενη οσο δεν παιρνει στο να ασχολουμαι με καθε ειδους διατροφες κ διαιτες, μετρουσα γραμμαρια, ζυγιζομουν συνεχως, συνεχως δοκιμαζα ρουχα κ επαιζα με τα χιλιοστα, τους ποντους, συνεχως κοιταζομουν σε καθρεφτες. Τα κιλα, πολλα ή λιγα, καθοριζαν τη μερα μου, ψυχαναγκασμος στο φουλ. Ημουν εμμονικη, παλαβωμενη, ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ. Για παρα παρα παρα πολλα χρονια. Κ ειμαι ακομα πολυ νεα, δεν ειναι πως αλλαξα επειδη μεγαλωσα κ εγκατελειψα τη γυναικεια φιλαρεσκεια, καθε αλλο. Απλα καταλαβα πως πρεπει να δεχτω να το αφησω να φυγει. Ηταν τρομερα δυσκολο στην αρχη να σταματησω να μετραω θερμιδες κ να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι το παντελονι που δεν ανεβαινει. Μου ηταν τρομερα δυσκολο να καταφερω να μη με νοιαζει κ να μην καθοριζει τη ζωη μου το φαγητο κ τα κιλα, γιατι ετσι ειχα μαθει να ζω. Σιγα σιγα ομως γυρισα την πλατη σε ολη αυτη την αρρωστημενη συμπεριφορα κ ηταν σα να μου ξεριζωνες ολο μου το "ειναι". Πονος. Αβασταχτο. Αισθανθηκα απογυμνωμενη, του στυλ '' θεε μου πως θα ζω εγω τωρα'', ή '' κ τι θα κανω εγω τωρα αν δεν ασχολομαι πλεον με αυτο". Δεν ειχα με τι να γεμισω στην αρχη αυτο το τεραστιο κενο, βλεπετε το εκτοπισμα της βουλιμιας στη ζωη μου ηταν τεραστιο. ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ. ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ. ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ, ΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ.ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΘΛΙΨΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΣ, ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΝΤΡΟΥΜΙ ΣΟΥ, ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ, ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ. ΤΙ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΙΣ? ΣΑΣΤΙΣΜΕΝΗ. ΝΑΥΑΓΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ, ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ. ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟΥ, ΝΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΟ ΑΛΦΑΒΗΤΑΡΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗΣ. ΠΑΛΙ ΜΑΘΗΤΡΙΑ, ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΡΑΝΙΟ. ΝΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟΣΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΑ. ΧΡΙΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ, ΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ. Κ ΕΜΑΘΑ. ΜΕΡΑ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΜΗΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ. ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΧΗ, ΤΡΕΛΛΟ ΡΑΛΙ ΜΕΤΑ.
Και η ζωη σε ανταμοιβει, η αληθινη ΖΩΗ ειναι εξ ολοκληρου εξω απο ολο αυτο κ οταν την γευεσαι στην αρχη πολυ δειλα κ μετα πιο θαρραλεα, σα μικρο παιδι που ανακαλυπτει τον κοσμο απο την αρχη, σαν τον τυφλο που βρισκει το φως του, σαν τον φυλακισμενο που τον ελευθερωνουν, συνειδητοποιεις το μεγεθος του προβληματος που ειχες αλλα κ μαγευεσαι απο την τρομερη αισθηση ελευθεριας που σου δινει η απομακρυνση απο αυτο. Λες κερδισα τη ΖΩΗ μου, σου φαινονται ολα υπεροχα, καθε μερα ζεις κ αναπνεεις σε εναν ολοκαινουριο κοσμο. Εκλαιγα για πολυ καιρο, ετσι, μονα τους τα δακρυα εξυγειαναν το σωμα μου κ την ψυχη μου.

----------


## purplerose_ed

Καλως ηρθες στο φόρουμ! Διαβαζω και ξαναδιαβαζω το κειμενο σου και δεν εχω πολλα λογια... Ενα "μπραβο" δικο μου η οτιδηποτε ειναι πολυ φτωχο μπροστα στο κειμενο αυτο που αντικατοπτριζει πραγματικα την ψυχη σου, τις αποχρωσεις της που ειναι πολυ πλουσιες(αλλωστε δεν ειναι τυχαιο και το ονομα σου, ειδες ολα συνδεονται!!) ... Απλα να πω, οτι αυτα ολα που αναφερεις ειναι εξαιρετικά χρησιμα οχι μονο για τις διατροφικες διαταραχες αλλα ισως για οποιοδηποτε ψυχολογικο προβλημα βασανιζει τον καθενα.. Ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του, φανερα η κρυφα, και σ ευχαριστω γιατι ολα αυτα που διαβασα με προβληματισαν και αρχισα να σκεφτομαι λιγο διαφορετικα, και για δικα μου θεματα εννοω..! Πραγματικα αξιολογη.. Αλλα σου ειπα ο, τι και να πω δεν εχει νοημα.. 
Ευχαριστω απλα.. :love:

----------


## Aphelia_ed

Εκπληκτικό κείμενο και συμβουλές. Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι προτείνεις λύσεις, το ότι πρέπει δηλαδή να κάτσουμε να αναζητήσουμε τις λύσεις. Γιατί όταν αρχίσει κάποιος πρώτα να θέσει τα σωστά ερωτήματα και μετά να βρει τις λύσεις, κάποια στιγμή θα τις βρει, ας του πάρει χρόνο η ζύμωση.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Δεν θα πω πολλά... Χρώμα σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γι' αυτήν την ανάρτηση-διαμάντι!
Με βοηθάς όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι!
Λέω να ψάξω και για τα βιβλία που αναφέρεις.

Να είσαι καλά και μπράβο σου!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

χρώμα πολύ ωραίο κ ουσιαστικό όλο αυτό που γράφεις. αξίζει να διαβαστεί από όλους τους υπερφάγους-βουλιμικούς. key point το θέμα αναπνοή. πολύ σωστό αυτό που αναφέρεις. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmi6sNG9ttM
μπράβο σου που τα κατάφερες κ πλέον είσαι ελεύθερη. μακάρι και άλλοι να τα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## NADINE_ed

"Χρώμα δεν αλλάζουνε τα μάτια, μόνο τρόπο να κοιτάνε..."
Πολύ χαίρομαι για το ταξίδι απελευθέρωσής σου και πραγματικά έχεις θίξει όλα τα καίρια σημεία της πολυπόθητης αλλαγής.
Η διατροφική διαταραχή είναι ένα σύμπτωμα και μόνο όταν το δούμε ως τέτοιο χάνει τα έντονα φώτα των προβολέων της 
και παίρνει τις αληθινές της διαστάσεις. Αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που κι εγώ υποστηρίζω πως όσο ασχολούμαστε εμμονικά 
με το τι τρώμε και πόσο ζυγίζουμε, όσο μεγενθύνουμε ένα ζήτημα που είναι προορισμένο για την υλική επιβίωσή μας ως είδος 
τόσο καθυστερούμε να περάσουμε απέναντι, στην ισορροπημένη σχέση που έχουν με την τροφή όσοι έχουν ας πούμε φυσιολογικό βάρος, 
τόσο στερούμαστε την αυτούσια ικανοποίηση απολαύσεων και αναγκών, περιοριζόμενοι στο συναισθηματικό μας μπούκωμα ή φίμωση.

Θα μπορούσα να σχολιάσω πολλά από τα γραφόμενά σου...θα περιοριστώ στην αγάπη για τον εαυτό και στη φροντίδα του,
καθώς την θεωρώ αρχή πολλών δεινών. Μεγαλώσαμε με το πρότυπο μητέρων που θυσιάζονται για την οικογένεια και παραμελούν
τις δικές τους ανάγκες, με την επιταγή να είμαστε τα καλά παιδιά που δε στεναχωρούν τους γονείς τους και τους δασκάλους τους, 
υπάκουοι εργαζόμενοι ειδικά τώρα στις εποχές της απειλής αντικατάστασης, σύντροφοι με τη ματιά στραμμένη στον άλλον,
τι θέλει να κάνουμε, να είμαστε προκειμένου να μη μας αφήσει και γονείς στρατιώτες στις διαταγές των στρατηγών παιδιών μας.
Ένας κόσμος γεμάτος "πρέπει", όπου το "θέλω", ακόμη και η φευγαλέα σκέψη του κουβαλά τόση ενοχή, που το πάμε από αναβολή σε αναβολή
για όταν τα πράγματα θα είναι καλύτερα, όταν θα μας επιτραπεί από τους άλλους να μας φροντίσουμε... Σαν πώς να σηκώσει κεφάλι ο δόλιος εαυτός, 
να πάρει χαρά για να είναι σε θέση να μας τη δώσει και πίσω; Αδειάζουμε και το αντιλαμβανόμαστε όταν τα αποθέματα αντοχών σώνονται επικίνδυνα. 
Η διατροφική διαταραχή είναι μια τέτοια φωνή, που στην αρχή ψιθυρίζει, μετά φωνάζει, μετά ουρλιάζει, αλλά εμείς δεν την ακούμε τι πραγματικά μας λέει.
Δικαιούμαστε να μας φροντίζουμε, δικαιούμαστε να μας αγαπούμε! Κι ακόμη περισσότερο...υποχρεούμαστ  να μας φροντίζουμε, υποχρεούμαστε να μας αγαπούμε!
Αν δεν είμαστε καλά, δεν μπορούμε καν να είμαστε, πόσο μάλλον να φροντίσουμε και άλλους να είναι...Θυμηθείτε τις οδηγίες στο αεροπλάνο για τους συνοδούς:
Πρώτα βάζει τη μάσκα οξυγόνου ο γονιός και μετά φορά στο παιδί του τη δική του, γιατί αν δεν πάρει ανάσα ο ίδιος να ζήσει πώς περαιτέρω θα φροντίσει;

----------


## stray

Καλησπέρα και από μένα,

Παχύσαρκη αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είμαι και ούτε αντιμετωπίζω πλέον προβλήματα με το φαγητό. Παρόλα αυτά μέχρι πριν 3 χρόνια ήμουν και παχύσαρκη και βουλιμική. Ήθελα μόνο σας πω και τη δική μου εμπειρία και κυρίως να δώσω κουράγιο σε όσους παλεύουν αλλά και να τους πω να μην το βάλουν κάτω, πραγματικά μπορούν όχι μόνο να αδυνατήσουν αλλά κυρίως να αποκτήσουν μια υγιή σχέση με το φαγητό. 

Πρώτα συγχαρητήρια στη Χρώμα που ξεπέρασε το πρόβλημα της και για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές που δίνει με βιβλιογραφικές/επιστημονικές αναφορές. Εγώ θα σας μιλήσω για τη δική μου ιστορία με πιο απλά λόγια θέλοντας να πω απλά ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να παλέψει αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Εγώ ήμουν αδύνατο παιδάκι μέχρι περίπου στα 10. Μετά έβαλα κάποιο βάρος και από τα 11 μέχρι τα 15 θα με έλεγες παχουλή. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ ακριβώς τι έτρωγα αλλά η σχέση μου με το φαγητό δεν ήταν σίγουρα ούτε βουλιμική, ούτε σκεφτόμουνα συνέχεια το φαγητό με υπερφαγικα επεισόδια. Απλά πιστεύω ήμουν λίγο περισσότερο λιχούδα. Στα 15 αποφάσισα να κάνω δίαιτα μονή μου και έχασα κάπου στα 10 κιλά μέσα σε 3 μήνες. Έφτασα 54kg, ύψος δεν ξέρω ακριβώς αλλά αφού τώρα είμαι 1,62μ, κάπου εκεί θα ήμουν και τότε. Ήμουν όπως ακριβώς θα ήθελα! Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν το κράτησα για πολύ, μόνο για τους 3-4μηνες του καλοκαιριού. Η δίαιτα που έκανα δεν ήταν εξαντλητική αλλά ήταν για μένα στερητική γιατί μου είχα απαγορεύσει εντελώς τα γλυκά και junkfood. Και όταν έχασα τα κιλά άρχισα να τρώω πιο χαλαρά αλλά πάντα με τύψεις. Κι εκεί ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα. Έτρωγα ένα παγωτό και ένιωθα τύψεις, λίγη πίτσα τύψεις, έξοδος με φίλους τύψεις. Και κάπου εκεί προστεθήκαν και τα υπερφαγικα σε μικρό βαθμό στην αρχή. Για παράδειγμα, παίρναμε με τις ξαδέρφες μου ένα λουκουμά/ντονατ/ κάποια λιχουδιά το απόγευμα και σκεφτόμουνα: έχω ξεφύγει σήμερα, αύριο θα κάνω δίαιτα και αφού έχω ξεφύγει και αύριο θα κάνω δίαιτα ας φάω κι άλλο γλυκό σήμερα. Επίσης ήτανε και η στέρηση των 3 μηνών όπου δεν είχα αγγίξει κάτι απαγορευμένο. Και αυτό πολύ γρήγορα πηρέ μεγάλες διαστάσεις με υπερφαγικά. Και βεβαία δίαιτα την επομένη μέρα σπάνια έκανα ενώ τα υπερφαγικα πλήθαιναν. Έτσι κατέληξα σε μερικούς μήνες να πάρω πίσω τα κιλά. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι χάλασε η σχέση μου με το φαγητό ενώ πριν αδυνατήσω δεν είχα αυτή τη βουλιμική συμπεριφορά. Από τα 17 μου χρόνια και μετά η κατάσταση χειροτέρεψε και στα 18 με το τέλος των εξετάσεων είχα φτάσει τα 73-74κιλά. Φυσικά σε αυτά τα 2-3 χρόνια ήμουνα συνέχεια μεταξύ δίαιτας και υπερφαγικών επεισοδίων με τα κιλά μου να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν. Και η ψυχολογία χάλια! 

Μετά ήρθε η ώρα του πανεπιστημίου. Ήρθα στην Αθήνα για σπουδές και μένοντας μόνη μου η κατάσταση έγινε ανεξέλεγκτη αφού χωρίς να έχω κανένα στο σπίτι να κοιτάει τι και πόσο τρώω έτρωγα ότι σαβούρα υπάρχει σε τεράστιες ποσότητες. Από τον Σεπτέμβριο που ήμουνα κάπου 74κιλά έφτασα τον επόμενο Απρίλιο, μέσα σε μόλις 7 μήνες κάτι πάνω από 85κιλά! Και βέβαια μέσα σε αυτούς τους μήνες ήτανε και μέρες με στερητικές δίαιτες που προφανώς δεν μπορούσα να κρατήσω. Εκεί ευτυχώς με σταμάτησε η μητέρα μου. Ήταν αυστηρή μαζί μου και μου έλεγε συνέχεια ότι έχω παχύνει πολύ. Εμένα με πλήγωνε πολύ αυτό και καθώς είμαι πολύ αδύνατος χαρακτήρας δεν μπορούσα να το διαχειριστώ. Και σχεδόν τη μισούσα που μου το έκανε αυτό. Λόγω όμως αυτού σταμάτησα στα 85κιλά και δεν πήγα πιο πάνω. Αλλά πιστέψτε με ο τρόπος που έτρωγα και η σχέση που είχα με το φαγητό θα με οδηγούσαν σίγουρα στα 300κιλά αν δεν περιοριζόμουν με νύχια και με δόντια γιατί απλά δεν μπορούσα να αντέξω την αντιμετώπιση της μαμάς μου και άλλων συγγενών. Βέβαια το πρόβλημα με το φαγητό δεν λύθηκε. Πήγα σε διαιτολόγο και με δίαιτα έπεσα από τα 85 στα 70κιλά. Το φαγητό όμως ήταν συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου. Μετά παραίτησα το διαιτολόγο και για 3-4 χρόνια τα κιλά μου κυμαίνονταν από 70-75 αλλά με χάλια διατροφή. Ουσιαστικά από τρομερά υπερφαγικά στο σημείο να κάνω εμετό κάποιες φορές (όχι προκαλούμενο απλά το στομάχι μου δεν άντεχε άλλο) σε κάποιες μέρες αυστηρή δίαιτα (μέχρι και πλήρη αφαγία) για να μην ξεφύγω από τα 75κιλά. Μετά για κάποιο λόγο κατάφερα με δίαιτα να πέσω στα 64κιλά αλλά και πάλι η σχέση μου με το φαγητό δεν άλλαξε. Εννοείτε πήρα τα κιλά πίσω σε λίγους μήνες και από το σημείο αυτό και για τα επόμενα 5χρόνια τα κιλά μου παρουσίαζαν διακύμανση μεταξύ 64-75κιλά με την ίδια διατροφή, υπερφαγικα-εξαντλητική δίαιτα. 

Είχα φτάσει αισίως 28χρονών. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για μια περίοδο 13 χρόνων (15-28χρονών) όπου ουσιαστικά τα διαστήματα που κατάφερνα να τηρώ ισορροπημένη διατροφή ήταν ελάχιστα και το περισσότερο διάστημα ήταν υπερφαγικά επεισόδια. Και επειδή κυρίως στα τελευταία 5χρόνια που κυμαινόμουνα από 64-75κιλά, είχε διαστήματα (μέχρι και 3 μήνες) που κατάφερνα να τηρήσω ισορροπημένη διατροφή και με γυμναστική να διατηρούμαι στα 64κιλα αλλά παρόλαυτα πάντα ξανακυλούσα γιατί το φαγητό και η ανάγκη για υπερφαφία ήταν συνεχώς στο μυαλό μου, ήμουνα πια σίγουρη 1000% ότι η σχέση μου με το φαγητό δεν μπορεί να διορθωθεί ποτέ. Και ήμουνα σίγουρη ότι άπαξ και διαταραχθεί αυτή η σχέση και κυλήσεις στα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια και το φαγητό σου γίνει εμμονή, μόνο με λοβοτομή μπορείς να το βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου! Παρολαυτά επειδή είχα βαρεθεί και κουραστεί τόσο πολύ και δεν ήθελα πια το φαγητό να μου καθορίζει τη ζωή δεν σταμάτησα ποτέ την προσπάθεια. Και έτσι το Οκτώβριο του 2013 με 75κιλά, κουρασμένη από αυτή την κατάσταση είπα να ξεκινήσω ακόμη μια προσπάθεια, με αργά και εύκολα βήματα. Το είχα ξανακάνει αλλά η βιασύνη μου δεν με άφηνε. Άρχισα να τρώω ισορροπημένα γεύματα και σνακ χωρίς να αποκλείω τις αγαπημένες μου λιχουδιές αλλά να τις περιορίζω αρκετά. Και το πιο σημαντικό έδωσα χώρο στα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια αλλά με πλήρη συνείδηση και προσπάθεια ελέγχου. Δηλαδή πάλευα να αποφύγω ένα υπερφαγικό αλλά όπως είχα δει και σε προηγούμενες προσπάθειες δεν μπορείς να τα εξαλείψεις με τη μια και όσο τα καταπιέζεις τόσο μεγαλύτερα γίνονται. Έτσι όταν έβλεπα ότι δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω έκανα υπερφαγικό αλλά σε όσο πιο περιορισμένο βαθμό μπορούσα. Και το κυριότερο δεν έλεγα αφού χάλασα τη διατροφή σήμερα θα φάω μέχρι σκασμού, θα φάω τα πάντα και από αύριο δίαιτα! Έτσι ενώ άλλα υπερφαγικά μου στοίχιζαν 10 000 και 20 000 θερμίδες και παραπάνω, περιόρισα τα πρώτα σε πολύ λιγότερες. Δηλαδή έτρωγα πολύ να ικανοποιηθεί το γουρουνάκι μέσα μου αλλά όχι και περισσότερα γιατί αύριο θα κάνω δίαιτα. Και σιγά σιγά κάθε υπερφαγικό περιοριζότανε σε λιγότερες θερμίδες, σιγά σιγά μαθαίνεις να ικανοποίησε με λιγότερες ποσότητες. Έφτασα δλδ να κάνω υπερφαγικά με σύνολο 3000 θερμίδες την ημέρα που αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου τραγικό. Και αυτό μέχρι το Δεκέμβριο, δλδ μέσα σε 3μήνες. Και σαφώς η σχέση με το φαγητό άρχισε να αλλάζει. Μετά ήρθαν τα Χριστούγεννα πήγα στο σπίτι για διακοπές, τα πέρασα χωρίς υπερφαγικο (!!!!) και από Ιανουάριο 2014 τέρμα τα υπερφαγικά! Βέβαια ήτανε μια συνεχής πάλη και ήτανε μέρες που είναι πιο δύσκολες. Για παράδειγμα πριν την περίοδο μπορεί κανα δύο μέρες να ξέφευγα και οι θερμίδες να φτάνανε τις 3000 αλλά ήτανε απολύτως φυσιολογικό. Δεν λέω βέβαια ότι από τον Ιανουάριο το πρόβλημα λύθηκε πλήρως αλλά ήμουνα σε ένα καλό δρόμο αν και φοβόμουνα μην κυλήσω. Και εδώ ακριβώς είναι το κλειδί, η επιμονή και να μην τα παρατάς ακόμη και μετά από υπερφαγικό. Μέχρι αρχές Απριλίου είχα φτάσει τα 68κιλά, έχασα δηλαδή 7 κιλά σε περίπου 6 μήνες. Μπορεί να φαίνεται λίγο αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι πια είχα μια φυσιολογική διατροφή. Όσο πέρναγε ο χρόνος από τον Ιανουάριο στον Απρίλιο η σχέση μου με το φαγητό έγινε καλύτερη και μπορώ να πω ότι πια είχα απαλλαγεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την τάση για υπερφαγικά. Έμαθα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να σε πιάνουν λιγούρες και πως τελικά αν το πας σιγά σιγά θα φτάσεις να ικανοποιείς τις λιγούρες με μια λογική ποσότητα τροφής χωρίς να έχεις τον κίνδυνο να ξεφύγεις. Το μεγάλο βήμα νομίζω έκλεισε τον Απρίλιο του 2014, δλδ στους 6 μήνες. Η πρόοδος βέβαια συνεχίστηκε και με τον καιρό λιγόστεψε το φαγητό που έτρωγα, μαθαίνεις τον οργανισμό σου και μαθαίνεις τις πραγματικές λιγούρες και ανάγκες και πώς να τις διαχειρίζεσαι. Χωρίς πολύ κόπο και προσπάθεια, απλά θέλει λίγο χρόνο να δώσεις στον εαυτό σου. Το καλοκαίρι του 2014 έφτασα τα 62,5-63 κιλά με τη βοήθεια και λίγης γυμναστικής. Το επόμενο καλοκαίρι, 2015, ήμουν στα 58,5-59κιλά και με σαφώς καλύτερη σχέση με το φαγητό. Σήμερα είμαι στα 55κιλά, χωρίς υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο από τον Δεκεμβριο του 2013, χωρίς τάση για υπερφαγικά και με πλέον μια υγιή σχέση με το φαγητό. 

Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, απλά επειδή κι εγώ ένιωθα πολύ άσχημα και παγιδευμένη σε αυτή την κατάσταση και ήμουνα πλήρως απογοητευμένη και πεπεισμένη ότι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω, ήθελα να πω σε όλους ότι πραγματικά υπάρχει λύση και μπορείτε να τα καταφέρετε! Απλά θέλει χρόνο, να συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός μας (και το μυαλό μας!!!) σε νέες διατροφικές συνήθειες και πιστεύω πως ο μόνος τρόπος για να γίνει αυτό είναι με μικρές και σταθερές αλλαγές.

----------


## maria030

stray πράγματικα χίλια μπράβο που το ξεπέρασες....
Σε Ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες την ιστορία σου , τις γνώσεις σου και τις δικές σου εμπειρίες !!! Παίρνουμε δύναμη απο σένα αλήθεια !!! Νομίζω θέλουμε να διαβάζουμε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να παίρνουμε κουράγιο!!
Διαβάζοντας εσένα κάπου εκεί έβρισκα και τον εαυτό μου σε κάποια σημεία ...
Βλέπεις οι υπερφαγικοι-βουλιμικοι αναγνωρίζονται και καταλαβαίνονται με κοινά συναισθήματα και παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές είτε ειναι παχουλοι είτε οχι . 
Αυτο που κατάφερες μόνη σου θέλει τεράστια δύναμη υπομονή επιμονή και αντοχές ...
Εύχομαι σε όλες μας κάποια στιγμή αυτο να ανήκει στο παρελθόν και μόνο !!!

----------


## Rosie10

Ταλαιπωρουμαι, βασανίζομαι χρόνια...Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω φτάσει στο χείλος της καταστροφής. 
Εχω ταξιδεψει άπειρα στο χάος του διαδικτύου διαβαζοντας για τη βουλιμια μήπως και σωθω. Μονο με όσα έγραψες μπορεσες και με ταρακουνησες.Ειλικρινά, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ένοιωσα ότι υπάρχει σωτηρια. Σε ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου.

----------


## az0uz0u

Διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε και κλαίω. Νιώθω ανακούφιση ότι δεν τα περνάω μόνη μου όλα αυτά. Σας ευχαριστώ για την τόλμη σας.

----------


## Athenalimos

Χρώμα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για το θάρρος σου να γράψεις αναλυτικά την ιστορία σου. Μου έδωσες πολύ κουράγιο!!!

----------

